# Toys Under the Tree



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 23, 2022)

That train! Oi! I want one... do they make one for a 36” inseam?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 28, 2022)

Very nice ….. where is the Colson Cadet


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Pedals Past said:


> Very nice ….. where is the Colson Cadet



In the basement. I'll pair it up next year with something.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 1, 2023)

They sure don't make toys like that anymore! Certainly beats the plastic-y toys made today. Thanks for sharing your collectable toy photos.

Dave


----------

